#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Artigo - LiveCd e Distros LiveCd

## Girls_Moderator

Pessoal...  :Smile: 

Estamos disponibilizando, lá nos Artigos, mais dois textos para iniciantes. Dessa vez se trata de *LiveCd: uma opção para iniciantes* e *Distros LiveCd*.  :Wink: 

No artigo *LiveCd*, os tópicos são os seguintes:

_1. LiveCd: Uma opção para iniciantes
2. Download da ISO e MD5
3. Gravando o LiveCd
4. Como rodar o LiveCd
5. Considerações Finais_

*Clique aqui para visualizar o artigo* 

E no artigo *Distros LiveCd*, as distros analisadas até o momento são as seguintes:

_Conectiva LiveCd
Kalango
Kurumin
Slax
Under Linux_

*Clique aqui para visualizar o artigo*

Logo logo tem mais! 8)

----------


## Sukkubus

Nossa, até que enfim... :good: 

Demorou muito para ser postado... :toim: 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Bios

Olá Pessoal !!

O artigo ficou bem explicadinho .. voltado mesmo para quem está começando  :Smile:  

Estamos a disposição para tirar as possíveis dúvidas .... e receber sugestões !!

Keremos nossos artigos sempre atualizados ... contamos com a ajuda de todos !  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## demiurgo

gostei mto dos artigos...

principalmente pela aborgadem ao publico iniciante...

assim, temos certeza d q o caminho para os novinhos jah estah sendo tracado...

e garantimos q nossa comunidade continuara sempre em, expansao

vcs estao d parabens !!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## Sukkubus

> vcs estao d parabens !!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


  :Big Grin:  

Graças à Chefa Bios! :P 
(ela trava quando chamamos ela assim, hahahahahaha)

----------


## Bios

> Graças à Chefa Bios! :P 
> (ela trava quando chamamos ela assim, hahahahahaha)



Sua Praguinhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: 

Naum sou chefaaaa  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops: 
 :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)

----------


## Sukkubus

Nossa... pelo tanto de palavrões que ela falou, acho que vou ser demitida...  :Frown:  

Tô f* :toim: 

:cry: 

Desculpa, c-h-e-f-a  :Embarrassment: ops: 

:P :P :P :P :P :P

----------


## Bios

> Nossa... pelo tanto de palavrões que ela falou, acho que vou ser demitida...  
> Tô f* :toim: 
> :cry: 
> Desculpa, c-h-e-f-a ops:


Coisinhaaaa .... :P :P 

eheheh Naum vou demitir naummm ehehehe

Até pq nossa empresa fecharia por falta de funcionárias ...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
ahahahahaha

:toim:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Postado originalmente por Sukkubus
> 
> Nossa... pelo tanto de palavrões que ela falou, acho que vou ser demitida...  
> Tô f* :toim: 
> :cry: 
> Desculpa, c-h-e-f-a ops: 
> 
> 
> Coisinhaaaa .... :P :P 
> ...


Vamos anunciar um salário pro Girls_Moderator... tenho certeza que vai aparecer candidatas... 8) 8) 8) 

Hehehehehe  :Frown: 6)

----------


## necroticous

Gostei do artigo... Ultimamente tenho estudado muito sobre livecd, estou montando uma distro com intuito apenas de aprendizado, achei que você abordou muito bem o tema...

----------


## Sukkubus

Atualizando os links... só para constar:

*LiveCd: Uma opção para iniciantes*

Tutoriais/Iniciantes/livecdinciantes - UnderLinux Wiki

*Distros LiveCd*

Tutoriais/Iniciantes/distroslivecd - UnderLinux Wiki


Obrigada Magnun por ter destrancado o tópico  :Smile:

----------


## Magnun

Disponha sukkubus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Disponha sukkubus


Como já dizia a Sally, no "Charlie Brown Show": Ele não é uma gracinha?

 :Smile:

----------


## acris

Muito legal mesmo o tutorial para iniciantes, vou repassar às minhas alunas (e alguns poucos alunos... estou na letras!) que estão este semestre no Texto Livre.
Obrigada.

----------

